# How many dozen decoys do you own.



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2017)

At what point is to many?


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't think you could ever have too many, especially coot decoys 
in Georgia. Haven't counted them in a while.


----------



## hrstille (Aug 6, 2017)

14 doz ducks, 2 doz specks and a pile of snows


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 6, 2017)

More than I care to count,I have a shop full in burlap sacks stacked up to the ceiling.Plus what I hunt with.Every time I see a decoy that looks good I buy 1/2 a dozen.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 6, 2017)

9-10 dozen. I am wanting to and more pintail and gadwall to my collection for hunting in SELA, so I will be adding 2-3 dozen more pretty soon.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2017)

I got
Five
Hundred or so. Most divers


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 6, 2017)

Every time I see a deal on decoys I buy them. It's a problem. I have North of 70 dozen full bodies and floaters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2017)

I have none. I may get one now because of this thread.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 7, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I have none. I may get one now because of this thread.


Send me a PM with your address  and I'll send you 1 so you will fill apart of thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 7, 2017)

Pm sent. Would like a female woody.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 7, 2017)

pm sent kmckinnie


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2017)

Again, I take the 5th, but if my wife was smart and handled the sale correctly, she could probably pay for my funeral with the proceeds.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 8, 2017)

I keep filling my enclosed trailer with them, I must not have enough


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

I been slacking have around 9 dozen Ducks an 1 dozen geese last few years just been adding Wonderduck decoys to spread.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 8, 2017)

8 doz Canadas (silos, full bodies, floaters)
12 doz duck decoys


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 8, 2017)

There is never enough. Every year I hunt different location, different styles or whatever. Always adding to the collection. And j like to have all my own gear.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> pm sent kmckinnie



Thankyou sir. 
I will have my 1st ever deke.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 9, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Again, I take the 5th, but if my wife was smart and handled the sale correctly, she could probably pay for my funeral with the proceeds.



you and I are on the same page. I just told my wife about 2 months ago that if something ever happened to me one day, to be sure and get with one of my friends and sell my decoys and not just give them away because they were "in the way". 

I personally have around 300-350 floater decoys.  most are divers and coots with another big gray duck spread. The real expense just happened for my group to continue to go to Canada and field hunt. As a group we just bought a trailer and filled it full of full body decoys.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 15, 2017)

Not as many as I'm gonna


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 16, 2017)

After digging through decoys for 2 afternoons l decided to have a yard sale at $1.00 a piece I should have enough money to buy 3 cases of Winchester Supreme Dryloks and 3 dozen new decoys.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> There is never enough. Every year I hunt different location, different styles or whatever. Always adding to the collection. And j like to have all my own gear.



This^^^


----------



## lonedrake (Aug 18, 2017)

6....  decoys, not dozens.  All I need for the ole woody hole !


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> After digging through decoys for 2 afternoons l decided to have a yard sale at $1.00 a piece I should have enough money to buy 3 cases of Winchester Supreme Dryloks and 3 dozen new decoys.



Thankyou for the 2 woody deks. I will keep intouch.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 20, 2017)

Enjoy them KMckinnie,Now you are in the decoy club on GON.


----------



## devolve (Aug 20, 2017)

had 30 dozen at one point. then I moved to GA. there are no ducks here  sold em all


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Enjoy them KMckinnie,Now you are in the decoy club on GON.



Thank you sir. U guys are one of a kind. I will treasure my Dekes and the convo that came alone with the event.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Oct 5, 2017)

I know this is an older thread but I just found it. I just counted when I was in the shop tonight. I have 3 dozen foam dekes I made, all mallards and blacks and 4 dozen corks I carved. It's mental therapy for me. I started with foam and "graduated" to carving cork. Truth be told after looking around my shop I thought about selling or trading the foams.

Sab


----------



## cwa1104sab (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorrt guys... I just tried posting a few pix of the decoys I carved,  some complete and some in different stages of complete, and got a message saying "you are missing security tokens"  I don't know what that means but if anyone can tell me I'd be happy to try again. 

Sab


----------



## The Fever (Oct 10, 2017)

6 teal, 6 coots. All I've needed and can carry in my kayak.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Oct 10, 2017)

Just ordered 6 more goose decoys


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 2, 2017)

I have enough that I can add to it and my woman can't tell anythings different. 

It worked last time, and I have another 18 divers arriving this weekend. So I'll be testing this theory again. 

Always ship the goods to a neighbor or to work.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 17, 2017)

Probably 10-12 dozen or so. 

Probably a dozen woodies, 2 dozen teal, couple dozen coots and 7 or 8 dozen ringers.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a few dozen Mallards, some woodies and some other random species. I have probably 150 divers which is what I use the most, I hunt the gulf every year and usually put out 100 or so and throw in some puddle ducks with it.


----------

